
These strange RFID tags from China - ryzvonusef
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QKrHi-G9WQ
======
ryzvonusef
They are incredibly cheap, partly because they use so little metal and such a
small chip, and instead have the reader by much powerful.

That's why they can put RFID tags on small individual cheap items and not be
at a loss.

